# Odd Body Movements?



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been taking Clyde out on a regular basis and he seems to love it! Of course he wants to go into places he shouldn't... mischievous little baby.

But, I've found him making really weird body movements when he's out. They're so hard to explain but he seems to be pushing his stomach out or curling into a upside down U. Like His head and his feet are touching the ground but his middle body is in the air. He seems to be pooping fine when he's out and inside his cage, (wheel is covered in it), and eats like a champ. When he does poop is brown but with a green end to it. So confused, help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like possible boy time to me, but I've never had a male, so someone else will hopefully their thoughts too.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

You may be witnessing his discovery of boy-time... I'm almost 100% sure of it. They tuck their heads in and lift their bodies up to access...certain parts.

If that's the case, I highly recommend not picking him up unless you want gross stuff on your hands. I speak from experience. :roll:

But if you want to be sure that that's what it is, you can bend down and look, or if you're brave pick him up and look.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

AHAHAHA... yay. I'm glad I didn't get a boy hedgehog. :lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

ajweekley said:


> AHAHAHA... yay. I'm glad I didn't get a boy hedgehog. :lol:


Yeeeah, the first 6 months I had Pig I spent hundreds of dollars on rushed trips to the vet because I kept finding dried barf in his snuggle bag.

It was not barf.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Speaking from experience I second the theory of boy time. I also urge you not to interrupt it...better to just....let it happen!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

*dying* This is so funny. I would be horrified.


----------



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

Hahahahahaha I did reading earlier today after posting this and came across this boy time discussion and I was like oh my god... It made me feel like I was invading his privacy! But I experienced it again tonight and its for sure boy time... Oh golly. I was so confused and I feel so dumb now since that never crossed my mind.


----------



## ensnared (Sep 2, 2013)

somewhat curious since I'm debating between getting a male/female hedgehog.. have any of the owners with a male hedgie ever wished you had a female instead so you didn't have to deal with boy time?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

ensnared said:


> somewhat curious since I'm debating between getting a male/female hedgehog.. have any of the owners with a male hedgie ever wished you had a female instead so you didn't have to deal with boy time?


Nah, it's never been a problem. A little awkward at first, but I love my boy and wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

ensnared said:


> somewhat curious since I'm debating between getting a male/female hedgehog.. have any of the owners with a male hedgie ever wished you had a female instead so you didn't have to deal with boy time?


I wouldn't trade my male. I just figure boy time is a part of life, males of many species including humans, dogs, and monkeys do the same thing! I've only seen mine do it once and I just covered him back up until he finished his business. I think there are pro's and con's to both. The main reason for me not to get a female until I have a larger vet fund is the chance of uterine problems. Bleeding, tumors, etc. can mean emergency surgery and since males don't have those parts there is one less thing to worry about. I wouldn't rule out a female completely, but I would want to be more prepared.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I love having a boy who can entertain himself. It makes me feel like he's getting a rounded, happy view of the world considering he will never have the opportunity to mate.

...and it's created some awkward-hilarious stories, like when he decided to rub off on my hand, while I was talking to my mother.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

My boy does this all the time. It's normal.

Funnily enough, Ambrose never showed evidence of boytime on his fleece - I'd always assumed he ate it - until he came back from romancing one of LizardGirl's lady-hogs. Now I find smears all over. Ha!


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

I have goats... hedgie boy-time is nothing compared to goats. 
After a while you really don't pay that much attention to it


----------

